# Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch



## stefansdl (12. Juli 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Spinrute mit der ich von einem kleinen Boot aus in den Ostseebuchten in Tiefen von 4-ca. 20m mit Gummifisch oder kleinen Pilkern auf Dorsch fischen kann. 
Sie sollte leicht,schlank und schön feinfühlig sein für eine gute Bisserkennung und viel Spass im Drill. Trotzdem sollte sie genug Rückgrad um vielleicht auch mal einen dicken Dorsch bis 80cm zu drillen.Korkgriffe würde die Rute natürlich optisch noch abrunden. Wäre aber kein muß.

Freu mich auf eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

wens die preisklasse zuläst ne team Daiwa rute 2,70m 50g-120g ist nicht billig aber nen top ding zum gufi angeln wen man nicht gerade den ganz kleinen gufi ranhängt |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

ich selbst fische eine shimano speedmaster und diaflash jeweils als XH variante sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Kutter in der ostsee haben beide genug power und ein super feeling


----------



## Dorschrasta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Moin.. 

Was hast du für eine Preisvorstellung???
Annehmbare Ruten für die Ostsee kannst du schon im 70/80Euro Bereich bekommen, nach oben gibts natürlich keine Grenze.
Ich fische sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Kutter eine Shimano Beastmaster 300AX mit 100g Wurfgewicht und eine Shimano Technium 330DF mit 100g Wurfgewicht.

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## Skizzza (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

ABU Garcia Rocksweeper 942XH, hab den Stecken in 3.15, Super Teil. Schön fein und dennoch gigantisch im Drill, egal was dranhängt, es macht immer Spaß.


----------



## stefansdl (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

also ich habe hier noch eine Daiwa Powermesh 2,30(gekürzt) mit 30-70gr WG...die ist wahrscheinlich zu kurz...

die Daiwa Team Daiwa macht schonmal einen SEHR GUTEN...aber der Preis ist heiß...70/80€ klingt da schon sehr gut...mit Shimano Ruten habe ich auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht..wäre ich nicht von abgeneigt...


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

ich fisch diese hier http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/cleveland-240m-120g-p-77.html  und schon die genannte
daiflash xh. ich fisch vom kleinboot in ähnlichen tiefen 8-25m.
bei windstärke 3-4 kommen da in der abdrift auch schon mal 180 gr. an ein gummifisch.
in der andrift kannst du natürlich auch leichtere ruten fischen.
aber wenn dann mal nen dicker eisteigt könnte es brenzlich werden.|bigeyes


----------



## Chiforce (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Balzer 71° North Baltic Sea 165 

ist meine Empfehlung


----------



## welsfaenger (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

180 (!!!) gr. am Gummifisch bei WS 3/4. Alter, wollst du die Fische erschlagen ? 
Ich fische an Bleiköppen bis max. 80 gr., und da bin ich bisher auch bei miesesten Bedingungen immer runter gekommen.
Bei WS 3/4 fische ich meist 50-60 gr..

Als Rute, die o.g. Balzer


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Moin ich habe mir die Shimano Catana CX XH in 2,7m gegönnt. Ab nächster Woche werde ich die auf der Ostsee testen. So vom Handling im Garten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Auf für den Preis. inkl Versand habe ich rund 52.--€ gezahlt. Bestellt habe ich die hier.


----------



## stefansdl (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Mal ne blöde Frage....welche Hakengröße verwendet ihr für 12cm Gummisfische


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

4 er Jig


----------



## stefansdl (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Gibt es weitere Vorschläge für eine schöne Rute? Hat vielleicht sogar jemand eine abzugeben?


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Ich habe mir neulich eine Rainer Korn Senso Pilk mit WG 40-180 Gramm in 3,15 m geholt.

Hat im Versand 89,90 Euro gekostet. Ist eine Top-Rute ! Sehr flexibel vom Wurfgewicht her mit viel Rückgrat .

Ich habe zum Spaß mal einen 150 Gramm schweren Pilker drangehängt und mit voller Wucht ausgeworfen- kein Problem. Bei manchen Ruten steht ja ein WG von 150 Gramm drauf und man hat mit einem 80-Gramm-Pilker das Gefühl, dass das schon die Schmerzgrenze ist.

Die Rute würde ich Dir daher empfehlen...


----------



## bobbykron (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage....welche Hakengröße verwendet ihr für 12cm Gummisfische



4er jig!?

neeeee !!!! bei nem 10g bleikopf vielleicht, aber nicht wenn da 50- 80g dran sind. n 6/0 er kannst schon nehmen, dann brauchst wenigsens keinen stinger...

und rute, ne xh shimano in 2,70m... da machst nix verkehrt. ob nun catana (schon viel gutes gelesen) oder höherpreisig ist dir überlassen.

ich selbst hab ne fox rage spin 2,40m -80g und die ist mit ner 3000er battle toppi....


----------



## stefansdl (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

also die Richtung steht fst...aber nun ist die Frage ob WG 40-80 oder 50-100+


----------



## stefansdl (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe...bin nun fündig geworden und habe mich für die Shimano Diaflash XT-A 270 XH 50-100Gramm entschieden bzw. bei Ebay für nen guten Preis erstanden.


----------



## Franky D (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*

Das ist eine sehr geile rute selbige fische ich nun auch schon einige jahre in der ostsee mit sehr viel spaß vom kutter wünsch dir viel spaß damit


----------



## stefansdl (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*



Franky D schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr geile rute selbige fische ich nun auch schon einige jahre in der ostsee mit sehr viel spaß vom kutter wünsch dir viel spaß damit


 

danke...ich bin auch sehr gespannt...nun fehlen noch Schnur und Köder...dann kann es im August im Urlaub losgehen:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Spinrute für das Fischen in der Ostsee auf Dorsch*



bobbykron schrieb:


> 4er jig!?
> 
> neeeee !!!! bei nem 10g bleikopf vielleicht, aber nicht wenn da 50- 80g dran sind. n 6/0 er kannst schon nehmen, dann brauchst wenigsens keinen stinger...



Ja jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. Aber warum soll ich einen 11er mega lauffähigen Kopyto mit Nen 6er Haken versteifen? Das mache ich nicht beim Vertikalen und auch nicht auf Dorsch. Stinger nutze ich nur wenn  die Dorsche spitz beissen und ich mit Nen 3er Jigkopf fische. Ansonsten hauen die sich die Dinger richtig hinter.


----------

